# Dimming Mirror - got one!



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Dimming Mirror w/compass installed...*

In my quest to have the ideal A3 for me, I have to add a few more items. The 1/2 trip computer is done, parts for the footwell lights on order, and now it's time to add a Gentex dimming mirror w/compass...
Well the part tested properly today, so now I just need to find a place to mount it. Any ideas? What pre-tel should they charge me, I was guessing $40 just to mount the mirror?
It's not a color match, but close enough. Cost me $170 shipped. This is the model with the compass built in (red)-








The person I got it from has a tan one, if anyones interested. Includes wiring/cover. Part # is 8E0 857 511 A E59 07S
It also says 4012 Kompass, whatever that means (something compass). 
How-To is posted below in this thread-

-Matt

_Modified by ZFXR at 4:32 PM 10-21-2006_

_Modified by ZFXR at 10:46 AM 10-28-2006_


_Modified by ZFXR at 11:02 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Dimming Mirror - got one! (ZFXR)*

Here's an article for mounting/installing the Gentex homelink one in a GLI.
See what you can get out of this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.mk5gli.com/gentex_h...l.php


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror - got one! (Nurendra)*

Thanks for the info, mine will actually mount on the factory mount. Just need to find someone to do it for me. The dealer around here said it will cost $100, for about 15 minutes of work


----------



## JJDNU (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Dimming Mirror - got one! (ZFXR)*

Hey I'm interested in the beige one, who did you get it from?
Thanks,
JD
email me at; [email protected]


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Is it hard to do youself?


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

Not terribly difficult. The actual mirror is from an A4. Heres the procedure I used. Note I assume NO LIABILITY for this, perform it at your own risk!!!
***NOTE*** Incorrectly unmounting/mounting the mirror can crack your windshield! When in doubt, have an auto-glass place mount it. 
Audi Part # 8E0 857 511 A E59 07S
Their are two mirrors, one for the cars w/rain sensor (which should already have a dimming mirror). And one without. Mine w/out the rain/dimming option, uses the "Bow-tie" mount. 








1. Unmount current mirror (you have to turn it 90 deg to unlatch it while pushing in towards the windshield slightly). I had a local shop do it, as I did not want to risk cracking my windshield-








I watched them unmount the mirror...
2. Pre-wire up the new mirror. I ran my wires up into the headliner as it meets the windshield. Then down the A-pillar to the fuse-box. I used an old credit card to tuck the wires in For me red is power, brown was ground. Note the red line in the photo-








3. I am using the adaptive headlights fuse for power (#7). Here is the original (test rigging) using the rear windshield wiper fuse. I purchased the LittleFuse Mini add-a-circuit (Part # FHM200BP) to wire it to the adaptive headlights fuse. Got mine at Auto Zone. Checked with the VAG-COM, no error codes were produced. 








3. Ground the mirror, I am grounding mine to the screw above the fuse-box. Some people are using another screw, for some odd reason it was not grounding for me. So I used the screw shown below. 








The mirror should dim, I tested mine by covering the ambient light sensor on the front and then using a flashlight to simulate headlamps on the rear sensor. Press and hold the center button to toggle the compass, press quickly to turn the dimming function on and off.
Now when I did a test-fit, I needed to trim the wire cover about .25". I used a dremel to accomplish this. 
4. Mount the new mirror (you turn it 90 deg) to mount it. Again, if in doubt, use an auto-glass shop to mount it. And then you have a dimming mirror w/compass. I like how the compass is red to match the interior lighting...








More links how to (on a VW GTI)-
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...01273
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1674560
E-Mail [email protected] for the tan one...
-Matt

_Modified by ZFXR at 11:01 AM 10-28-2006_

_Modified by ZFXR at 11:02 AM 10-28-2006_


_Modified by ZFXR at 12:35 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ZFXR)*

How come you didn't do dimming side mirrors while you were at it?


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*

Good question, I plan on getting a dimming side mirror for the drivers side when I am in Ireland next month (no shipping that way







)...
Oh, a correction from before. You may need to calibrate your mirror, you hold down the power button until you see a number on the mirror. This will allow you to set the zone. 








It should auto-calibrate as you drive. If you see a "C" on the mirror. Then it has not calibrated yet, you should then find a parking lot and drive in 3 circles, taking about 45 seconds for each. It helps if the parking lot is fairly open and without many metal structures surrounding it...


----------



## A3 Biker (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

Do you have your own vag-com (saw your mods list)? if not, where did you get the mods done?
Reply or email if you'd be willing to share with a northsider looking to do the same vag-com mods (partial trip and rear fogs - maybe also steering).
Michael


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (A3 Biker)*

I do have my own VAG-COM. I got the Micro-Can interface. Cost me $249 from Ross Tech. I did all of own mods, the only thing I had assistance with was getting the mirror mounted.
I may be able to help out with some mods, but it is good to have a VAG-COM on hand in case something goes wrong or the dealer accidentally (or purposefully) resets a setting when you take it in for service... Being able run / reset codes is great, nice to avoid going to the dealer unless it really is an issue!
-Matt


_Modified by ZFXR at 9:05 AM 10/29/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

adding to DIY, thanks







*sparx*
EDIT: just noticed PerL took care of it already


_Modified by limesparks at 12:34 PM 10/29/2006_


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*









I have bought the same Dimming mirror from ebay.It`s from the S3 8p.
The problem is that the mirror hasn`t have its mount.








Does anyone know the mounts part number?
Which other cars have this mirror?
Where can I find this mount!!! because Audi sells here in Greece the
mount together glued on the windshield. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I want to put this mirror on.Help.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (rs3dpl)*

It looks like you've got the model for cars equipped with the rain sensor, I think you could get a rain-sensor mount from the dealer and mount it?
You will need to remove the old "bowtie" mount and mount a rain-sensor mount. I would recommend having a glass place do it...


_Modified by ZFXR at 12:18 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

The problem is that The dealer doesn`t sell the rain sensor mount on it`s
own,it sells it with the windshield togrther.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (rs3dpl)*

Have you tried a auto-glass shop? You may also try VW as well. Or see if you can find a wrecked Audi with the same mount and scrape the mount off. Then someone would have to mount it for you.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

Perhaps try vagparts.com, they might be able to help you (UK parts source).


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

Thanks for helping.Do you know the mounts(with rain sensor) part number?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

so the part number 8E0 857 511 A E59 07S is for the A4 or A3? can i order this from the dealer? can how much do you guys think they'll charge me for installation.

_Modified by stlgrym3 at 6:44 AM 11/21/2006_


_Modified by stlgrym3 at 6:44 AM 11/21/2006_


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (stlgrym3)*

The part number for an A4. Since you cannot get a dimming mirror on an A3 without the rain sensor feature (to my knowledge- could be wrong). You may be able to find a used on on the forums or from a parts dismantler. The dealer is charging around $400 for the parts, I got mine for $170 shipped to my door.
Getting it installed isn't that bad, my dealer quoted me $120 if I provided everything. A glass shop might be able just to mount the mirror and you can do the rest, that would cost you less. I gave the local glass place $10 cash to unmount the old one. Remounting was $10. Took them less than 10 minutes. All you would have to do then is run the wires, connect the power, connect the ground, and trim the wire cover. It took my about 1 hr. to install it. Although I install slowly, so I do not make mistakes. 


_Modified by ZFXR at 9:10 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (rs3dpl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs3dpl* »_Thanks for helping.Do you know the mounts(with rain sensor) part number?

Unfourtunately I do not. If someone has access to an the online Audi parts catalog they could help you.


----------



## rs3dpl (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

ZFXR is correct.The dimming mirrow on the A3 is only with rain sensor.
The A4 dimming mirrow has two diffrent mounts with and without
the rain sensor.Look at mine(S3) and zfxr`s(A4) mirror mount you can see
the diffrence.


----------



## aditza82 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: (ZFXR)*

Hi, any update for the side dimming mirrors?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (aditza82)*

Better yet (and there is a link for the mounting adapter):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentine-...c1288


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Better yet (and there is a link for the mounting adapter):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Valentine-...c1288


OOooh, sexy!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

KB, too bad I didn't see this before Christmas


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_KB, too bad I didn't see this before Christmas









I'm sure you have a birthday coming up sometime this year!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Dimming Mirror w/compass installed... (ZFXR)*

Time to bring back this post from the dead. I'm looking for a black version of this mirror if anyone has one for sale. I did this back on my 2006 GTI and looking to do it again on a 2011 TDI Golf. Thanks!


----------



## Pabyanek (Jan 10, 2011)

rs3dpl said:


> ZFXR is correct.The dimming mirrow on the A3 is only with rain sensor.
> The A4 dimming mirrow has two diffrent mounts with and without
> the rain sensor.Look at mine(S3) and zfxr`s(A4) mirror mount you can see
> the diffrence.


From these photos in this thread is rather difficult to spot the difference. Is this the difference in this black plastic part mounted to the bow tie in the 1st post of this thread? :screwy:

Could anyone provide the photo of the proper one? This one (I bet) from A4 B6, up to YM2005...


----------

